# When We Heart People



## Steve (Jun 30, 2004)

Its not strange that we heart people with our unruly behaviours sometimes unknowing and hurt remains for ever... bringing bitterness in the relations... 

How about sending a little apology to the person, whom you have given heart... I, today, did the same with my senior (not immediate) in front of his juniors... (you cut him to his size... hee hee) and he felt the insult, which was actually unwarranted for and he called me up later and wanted explanation for my conduct. Although, I submitted a verbal apology but he seemed to disconnect the call on my face...

I was upset... so I emailed him a written apology. Let cee how things turn out to be...


----------



## Admin (Jul 1, 2004)

So, What was the outcome... ?


----------



## Steve (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi,

You won't believe the outcome!! We are back into good terms and everything is fine now. It's amazin how a small dozage of love and care can redeem situations, which seem hopeless. 

I am very happy to share my good experiment with your guyz.

Love Steve


----------



## Admin (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh thats gr8  !! I have learnt something from this episode  !!


----------

